# Sticky  The Professional Pastry Chef's forum is for pros only



## chefpeon

Please respect this rule. Anyone is welcome to read posts in this forum, but if you are not a professional, please refrain from posting. If you have a pastry question you feel only a pro can answer, please post in the pastry and baking forum. Many pros participate in that forum and can answer your questions there. 

Thanks! 

Annie the mod


----------

